# Fly fishing/Poling solo



## SKIFFSTIFF

For those that were asking about Fly /Poling rigging while going solo.This is what I have devised on the low tech(cheap) system.Some PVC and bungie cords.I mounted the Tibor pole holder to my sissy bar which I placed in front of the platform.This allows me to transfer from poling to flyrod without taking my eyes off of the fish.The PVC rod holder is affixed to the grab bar on the console.Fly fishing solo is challenging but doable with some practice.
GOOD LUCK
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## southpaw

Thanks for sharing Joe. I like the simplicity (read: cheap) of that setup. Gives me some good ideas.


----------



## noise.boy

Nicely done!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

That seems like it'd work!


----------



## kpko

How is you sissy bar attached to your poling platform?


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

*Sissy bar*



kpko said:


> How is you sissy bar attached to your poling platform?


There are two tubes that are welded under the platform.The sissy bar slides into them from the front or the rear.I have it on the front ,which works better for me.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## AlaskaTex

Thanks for posting those photos Skifstiff!


----------



## colby6968

Great idea, I have been trying different things and none as simple. I have been to cheap to buy the tibor push pole holder but I think It may be the only way.


----------



## colby6968

does anyone else have solo poling setups to post? just curios b/c I am setting up my Ankona and would love to see other great ideas.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Colby, do you have the Shadowcast? Man, i'm really looking hard at that boat. I can see myself fishing solo 75%+ of the time so that looks like a nice micro sized skiff suited perfectly for that purpose. 

How do you like it?


----------



## Blackdog317

I fly fish solo too. Been looking for ideas to make it a little more manageable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## southpaw

colby6968 said:


> does anyone else have solo poling setups to post? just curios b/c I am setting up my Ankona and would love to see other great ideas.


I have a little microskiff that I fish out of and have been going through an iterative process of trying to figure out the best way to transition from poling to casting.

Currently I'm using a cheap belt clip that I got off of amazon to put my push pole in. I'm not a huge fan of this option for two reasons. It sometimes interferes with my cast and if my boat swings around while I'm casting to a fish or while I'm fighting the fish, it does some uncomfortable things. To me though, this problem isn't nearly as big as finding a place to put my rod while I pole. I really like skiffstiff's solution and I'm working on something similar now. Currently I just put my fly rod in a 5 gallon bucket that sits between my legs while I pole. I have to bend all the way down to pick it up which means I usually have to take my eye of the fish, which I don't like. It also isn't secured so sometimes it falls off my poling platform and scares everything in sight.

Once I come up with something similar to skiffstiff's I'll post some pics up


----------



## colby6968

I Have a native and love it. Its slightly wider. There is a guy I met a few weekends back and he loves his shadow cast. I believe he is the rep. Look up www.docsfishingclinic.com

His name is Marcus Haralson, cool guy. I would recommend Ankona all day. I love mine, it runs really skinny.

Marcus has a tunnel on his I would be interested to know how it preforms.


----------



## Demeter

I need some help rigging my ankona hadowcast. Is there a shop that you guys can recommend to help get this skiff running shallow?


----------



## southpaw

Demeter said:


> I need some help rigging my ankona hadowcast. Is there a shop that you guys can recommend to help get this skiff running shallow?


Do you have a jack plate and cavitation plate? Your best bet is probably going somewhere like Baumann's to get a prop for what you're trying to do. I can tell you upfront if you're looking to improve hole shot, you're gonna lose speed and efficiency.

So I got my solo fishing setup rigged last night and let me tell you, it's ghetto haha. I'm going fishing tomorrow so I'll take some pics on the water and post them up in the next few days. If you're fishing West Galveston Bay tomorrow and see a little 13' microskiff that's me.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

*sealevel stiping bucket*

I purchased the sealevel striping bucket instead of the collapsible baskets. main reason is I can fill up the bucket with water and put the floating top on and it stays put in the wind. or I Velcro strap it to the side of my poling platform when I'm by myself. On my saltmarsh they built in a stick it anchor holder and I have tied off a rope with a loop in it and as soon as I see fish I stick the pole in the loop and pick up the rod. makes less noise than trying to put the pole in a push pole caddy.


----------



## kpko

Who did you use for your aluminum tubing fabrication?


----------



## Merc

Does anyone pole backwards? 

Watching flatsclass the other day (granted was a spinning rig) he was just tucking his pole in his belt, wonder about a bit of PVC cut in half with some pipe insulation to "clip" it into on a belt would work?


----------



## salt_fly

*solo poling*

I have a Gheenoe LT25 and I pole standing on a cooler on the front deck. I have a belt made of 2" nylon webbing with a J-shaped push pole holder attached at each hip. I have a tall casting bucket on the deck in front of me with notches in the rim for the rod to sit in (pointing forward and down-out of the way). I also have a Power Pole Micro anchor on the back. When I see a fish, I hit the power pole, clip the push pole in the belt clip and pick up the fly rod and cast. This takes about 5 seconds all together. The Power Pole Micro has made a big difference as I used to keep drifting and lose a lot of shots.


----------



## shallowist

If you are wondering if this rig or the angler who posted it works...., the answer is absolutely!! Joe's boat is set up very well and it's all simple and ready for action and Joe is extremely good at solo fishing from this rig. Probably because he is one of the best fly anglers I know. 

Great pics and thanks for sharing Joe! Just don't tell them where our trout are. LOL


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

*Solo fly fishing*

Capt. Steve,
Thanks for the accolades.I will now have to look for a bigger cap.
MUM IS THE WORD ON THOSE MAMA TROUT !!!!!


----------



## commtrd

salt_fly said:


> I have a Gheenoe LT25 and I pole standing on a cooler on the front deck. I have a belt made of 2" nylon webbing with a J-shaped push pole holder attached at each hip. I have a tall casting bucket on the deck in front of me with notches in the rim for the rod to sit in (pointing forward and down-out of the way). I also have a Power Pole Micro anchor on the back. When I see a fish, I hit the power pole, clip the push pole in the belt clip and pick up the fly rod and cast. This takes about 5 seconds all together. The Power Pole Micro has made a big difference as I used to keep drifting and lose a lot of shots.


Thanks for this tip. Wanting to get my skiff set up right on order and this is a great observation on the power pole micro.


----------

